# Bayern Monaco-Borussia Dortmund 2-1



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Sabato 25 maggio al Wembley Stadium di Londra la finale della CL 2012-2013.
In finale ci sono le due squadre che hanno meritato di più. La vostra favorita?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

tiferò Borussia Dortmund, ma credo che vincerà il Bayern Monaco


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

Favorito il Bayern, squadra più solida e soprattutto esperta dei ragazzini terribili, se però non vincono manco a sto giro si ritirano


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tiferò Borussia Dortmund, ma credo che vincerà il Bayern Monaco



Il Bayern è superiore al Borussia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tiferò Borussia Dortmund, ma credo che vincerà il Bayern Monaco



.


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Il cuore dice Dortmund ma la testa e la schedina andranno per il Bayern


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

Tifero' come voi dortmund ma vincera' il bayern. 
Comunque in finale sono arrivate le migliori della competizione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

però in Finale non si sa mai...anche il Chelsea l'anno scorso doveva prenderne 3-4


----------



## Brontolo (1 Maggio 2013)

io dico borussia...con goal di gotze, hummels e lewa...poi voglio vedere la faccia di beckenbauer, però, sempre che non gli saltino prima le coronarie


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

Non credo che il Bayern stecchi ancora.
Di certo la finale è la migliore possibile per quest'anno.
Tiferò assolutamente Borussia, ma temo vincerà il Bayern.
Però in una partita secca può succedere di tutto, anche che entri in campo l'Inter di Stramaccioni al posto del Borussia e massacri il Bayern.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2013)

forza borussia ma il bayern è superiore, è imposssibile fargli gol figuriamoci batterli

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non credo che il Bayern stecchi ancora.
> Di certo la finale è la migliore possibile per quest'anno.
> Tiferò assolutamente Borussia, ma temo vincerà il Bayern.
> Però in una partita secca può succedere di tutto, anche che entri in campo l'Inter di Stramaccioni al posto del Borussia e massacri il Bayern.



non esageriamo


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

Al momento non ho una preferita, è un piacere vedere entrambe e sono entrambe simpatiche. Penso che alla fine mi godrò semplicemente la partita, che sono sicuro che sarà spettacolare anche se molto tirata come è normale che sia

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah, negli ultimi 4 anni ha vinto la Champions chi ha eliminato il Barcelona...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2013)

sarà una grande partita, sulla carta non c'è storia, ma è pur sempre una finale, imprevedibile


----------



## Nivre (1 Maggio 2013)

A me sinceramente un pò mi dispiacerebbe vedere il Bayern perde la sua seconda finale di fila, quindi Forza Bayern.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2013)

Vince il Bayern, è il loro anno.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente un pò mi dispiacerebbe vedere il Bayern perde la sua seconda finale di fila, quindi Forza Bayern.



Sarebbe la terza in 4 anni. 
A me non dispiacerebbe per niente.
Le 3 squadre che non sopporto proprio in Europa sono Real, Barcellona e Bayern.
Forza Borussia 

- - - Updated - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Vince il Bayern, è il loro anno.



Attento a come è passato il Borussia contro il Malaga.
Quelli sono dei segnali molto chiari


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Attento a come è passato il Borussia contro il Malaga.
> Quelli sono dei segnali molto chiari



Francamente non credo che serva a molto la fortuna con questo Bayern. In questo momento sarebbero in grado di farne 4 a chiunque.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Francamente non credo che serva a molto la fortuna con questo Bayern. In questo momento sarebbero in grado di farne 4 a chiunque.



...il solito juventino che si vuol consolare....


----------



## Van The Man (1 Maggio 2013)

Per gli amanti di cabala e curiosità, esiste una strana simbiosi tra il calcio tedesco e Wembley, nonostante i due popoli, per usare un eufemismo, non si amino granchè. A Wembley si è giocata la finale dei Mondiali più controversa di sempre, e c'era la Germania protagonista. L'ultima partita disputata nella vecchia versione dello stadio londinese, prima della lunga chiusura per ristrutturarlo, è stata Inghilterra-Germania, col tedesco Hamann a realizzare l'ultimo gol della serie. La prima finale tutta tedesca di Champions si giocherà appunto a Wembley


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Questo è l'anno del Bayern, pochi cavoli. Mi spiacerà per il Borussia, però.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

Qualche curiosità:

- E' la prima finale tutta tedesca. Dopo la Spagna (Valencia-Real nel 2000), l'Italia (Juventus-Milan 2003) e l'Inghilterra (Manchester-Chelsea nel 2008), ora anche la Germania ha una finale tutta sua.

- Sabato alle 18.30 si gioca una sorta di anticipo della finale di Wembley: Borussia e Bayern saranno impegnate l'una contro l'altra nel 32° turno della Bundesliga.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2013)

Vincerà il Bayern perchè se lo merita e perchè quando si sono affrontate in finale di Champions due squadre della stessa nazione ha sempre vinto quella con il maggior prestigio internazionale.

E Guardiola l'anno prossimo non vincerà la Champions.


----------



## rossovero (2 Maggio 2013)

In Coppa di Germania, il Borussia giocó molto male 1 mese fa circa. Il Bayern vinse 1-0 ma poteva farne altri 2. Se il Bayern fosse tornato in finale dopo molti anni allora sarebbe stata veramente imprevedibile come partita, ma credo che la cocente delusione dell´anno scorso sia servita di lezione ai bavaresi. In ogni caso, finale tra le squadre migliori, e non é cosí scontata come cosa.


----------



## iceman. (2 Maggio 2013)

Si ma la storia dice anche che non c'e' due senza tre 
Inter 2010, Chelsea 2012...

Comunque se non la vincono quest'anno non la vincono piu'. Il borussia gioca benissimo ma il bayern oltre ad essere piu' squuadra e ha pezzi da 90 in ogni reparto. Neuer Lahm Schweinsteiger Ribery Robben Muller Alaba, il borussia Reuss Lewandowsky e Gotze che ancora non si sa se ci sara'.

Ma sto heynckess vince tutto e lo cacciano? Fossi in guardiola non toccherei niente e ogni volta direi " continuate a fare quello che facevate con heynckess". Sto mandzukic per me e' un bidone che in qualsiasi altra squadra farebbe non piu' di 10 gol, SE prendono lewandowsky, SE lo prendono diventano imbattibili piu' del farsa di guardiola. Altra pecca e' la difesa , con i soldi che si trovano , offrirei un 50 per t.silva. 


Neuer
Lahm T.Silva Dante Alaba
Schweinsteiger Kroos
Robben(Gotze) Muller Ribery
Lewandowsky.

Chi stracasso li batte a questi?


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Maggio 2013)

Cosa non darei per esserci...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma la storia dice anche che non c'e' due senza tre
> Inter 2010, Chelsea 2012...
> 
> Comunque se non la vincono quest'anno non la vincono piu'. Il borussia gioca benissimo ma il bayern oltre ad essere piu' squuadra e ha pezzi da 90 in ogni reparto. Neuer Lahm Schweinsteiger Ribery Robben Muller Alaba, il borussia Reuss Lewandowsky e Gotze che ancora non si sa se ci sara'.
> ...


In difesa potrebbero prendere Hummels


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma la storia dice anche che non c'e' due senza tre
> Inter 2010, Chelsea 2012...



Manchester united 1999.. quetsa sarebbe la quarta o sbaglio


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Manchester united 1999.. quetsa sarebbe la quarta o sbaglio



Sarebbe la sesta, ha perso anche nel 1982 e nel 1987.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la sesta, ha perso anche nel 1982 e nel 1987.



ecco..va beh mi basavo su quelle che ricordavo io


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ecco..va beh mi basavo su quelle che ricordavo io



Io......sono un poco più anziano


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (2 Maggio 2013)

Sono contento per il calcio tedesco. SE LO MERITANO!


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma la storia dice anche che non c'e' due senza tre
> Inter 2010, Chelsea 2012...
> 
> Comunque se non la vincono quest'anno non la vincono piu'. Il borussia gioca benissimo ma il bayern oltre ad essere piu' squuadra e ha pezzi da 90 in ogni reparto. Neuer Lahm Schweinsteiger Ribery Robben Muller Alaba, il borussia Reuss Lewandowsky e Gotze che ancora non si sa se ci sara'.
> ...



Tutti all'inizio si chiedevano chi fosse e a cosa servisse questo Mandzukic, ma ieri sera si è consacrato, prestazione sontuosa davanti (assist di testa, sponde, interdizione...). È proprio forte, 21 gol in 33 presenze stagionali. Ha tolto il posto a Mario Gomez che fra il 2010 e il 2012 ha come media 40 gol a stagione e quest'anno è a 16 in 27 presenze, non l'ultimo degli sprovveduti.
Quindi ben venga Lewandowski, ma Mandzukic promosso a pieni voti...


----------



## jaws (2 Maggio 2013)

L'unica speranza di vittoria del Borussia è Robben e la sua maledizione nelle finali


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza di vittoria del Borussia è Robben e la sua maledizione nelle finali



.....io per il Borussia speranze non ne vedo proprio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincerà il Bayern perchè se lo merita e perchè quando si sono affrontate in finale di Champions due squadre della stessa nazione ha sempre vinto quella con il maggior prestigio internazionale.
> 
> E Guardiola l'anno prossimo non vincerà la Champions.



bravo Mario stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa...ormai in Inghilterra il Liverpool conta poco


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bravo Mario stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa...ormai in Inghilterra il Liverpool conta poco


Penso si riferisse alla più prestigiosa tra le finaliste. Non penso che esista qualcuno che baratterebbe la storia del Liverpool con quella del Manchester...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Penso si riferisse alla più prestigiosa tra le finaliste. Non penso che esista qualcuno che baratterebbe la storia del Liverpool con quella del Manchester...



vabbè ma anche tra le altre Milan, Real e Bayern sono superiori a tutti nel proprio Paese...ci sarebbe da discutere appunto sull'Inghilterra, il Liverpool resta superiore ma sono più di 20 anni che non sta vincendo niente...solo 1 Champions e 1 coppetta uefa


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Maggio 2013)

2 delle tre finali della stessa nazione si sono concluse ai calci di rigori (Milan-Juve e Manchester United-Chelsea).
Se il Bayern perdesse la seconda finale consecutiva ai rigori, si ritirerebbero dalla competizione


----------



## runner (2 Maggio 2013)

dunque non mi metto a disquisire sul fatto che siano tutte e due crucche etc....etc....

dico solo che tifo Borussia!!


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè ma anche tra le altre Milan, Real e Bayern sono superiori a tutti nel proprio Paese...ci sarebbe da discutere appunto sull'Inghilterra, il Liverpool resta superiore ma sono più di 20 anni che non sta vincendo niente...solo 1 Champions e 1 coppetta uefa



Mi riferivo alle finali di Champions disputate tra squadre della stessa nazione. Le inglesi furono United e Chelsea, e vinse il club più titolato e prestigioso. Così come accadde in Milan Juve e Real Valencia


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2013)

Non saprò chi tifare,sono nettamente le due squadre migliori sul piano del gioco.
Il Bayern è sicuramente più forte,ma il Borussia ha un chance quasi irripetibile e farà di tutto per sfruttarla.
Certo che,se manterrà le attese,sarà una *partitona*.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....io per il Borussia speranze non ne vedo proprio.



Han solo dato delle rumbe assurde al Real in 4 partite, e in campionato ci son stati due pareggi.

Però no, nessuna speranza


----------



## Brontolo (12 Maggio 2013)

io dico borussia.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Han solo dato delle rumbe assurde al Real in 4 partite, e in campionato ci son stati due pareggi.
> 
> Però no, nessuna speranza



Con il Real alla fine hanno tremato ed i pareggi in campionato non contano nulla, specialmente l'ultimo. Il Bayern ha schiantato Juventus e Barcelona anche in casa loro senza subire alcun gol....fai un poco tu.....


----------



## pennyhill (19 Maggio 2013)

Hummels a rischio per la finale, dopo un nuovo problema alla caviglia. 
Badstuber (che già era sicuramente indisponibile), in fase di recupero si è rotto nuovamente il crociato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hummels a rischio per la finale, dopo un nuovo problema alla caviglia.
> Badstuber (che già era sicuramente indisponibile), in fase di recupero si è rotto nuovamente il crociato.



Hummels sarebbe una gravissima perdita.


----------



## Snake (22 Maggio 2013)

*Gotze non ce la fa, ufficiale il suo forfait per la finale*


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Gotze non ce la fa, ufficiale il suo forfait per la finale*



Hummels giocherà?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Sta cosa su Goetze puzza. Non sarà perchè giocherà contro la sua futura squadra?


----------



## Snake (22 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hummels giocherà?



E' in dubbio ma lui si dice ottimista, per me alla fine gioca


----------



## rossovero (22 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sta cosa su Goetze puzza. Non sarà perchè giocherà contro la sua futura squadra?



In semifinale col Real era uscito giá nel primo tempo, non credo proprio.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

Pochi giorni alla grande sfida...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2013)

una sfida tutta da godere, il Bayern ha i favori del pronostico ma è proprio per questo che ha tanto da perdere contro i ragazzini terribili di Klopp... purtroppo per il BVB l'assenza di Gotze si farà sentire. Io mi aspetto una delle più belle finali di questi 20 anni di Champions (da quando ha formula e nome nel 1993).


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Sarà una grandissima partita.

Vince il Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2013)

> Le mie favorite nell'ordine sono
> 
> 1) Bayern Monaco
> 2) Juventus
> ...



questo avevo scritto quando si era ancora agli ottavi... il Bayern è decisamente favorito, ma il BVB regalerà emozioni


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Questa sera partita imperdibile.


----------



## Sindaco (25 Maggio 2013)

Bayern più forte, favorito e con le mani sulla coppa. Vince il Borussia


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2013)

Quoto sindaco.

Il Bayern ha tutti i favori del pronostico, è nettamente più forte. Vincerà Klopp.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Bayern più forte, favorito e con le mani sulla coppa. Vince il Borussia



quello che penso anche io ma quello che non riesco a capire è come fai a fare un gol a questo bayern se e poi non devi subire, è impossibile


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Vince il Bayern 3-1.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vince il Bayern 3-1.



Vince il Borussia 3-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

3-1 Per il Bayern


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

2-2..vince il borussia ai rigori


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

bavaresi strafavoriti, ma tifo borussia. 

in ogni caso hanno fatto entrambe davvero un percorso bellissimo e la meriterebbero tutte e 2.
vinca la migliore e speriamo di vedere una bella partita. 

e speriamo soprattutto che gli arbitri italiani non ci facciano fare figure di melma in mondovisione.


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

vince il borussia, 2-0 o 2-1.
voglio vedere il vecchio franz mangiarsi le mani e il fegato.


----------



## Canonista (25 Maggio 2013)

E' vero, meriterebbero entrambe la Coppa.
In ogni caso sarà festa per tutti.

Stasera altra weiss, evvai


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2013)

Vista la spocchia del Bayern, mi piacerebbe molto se finisse come la finale del 1994 
Forza Borussia!!!
Io dico 3-2 per il Borussia ai supplementari con gol decisivo di Nicola Savino.


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

Borussia tutta la vitaaaa!!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello che penso anche io ma quello che non riesco a capire è come fai a fare un gol a questo bayern se e poi non devi subire, è impossibile



un gol il bayern lo segna per forza... quindi il bvb deve bucare neuer almeno 2 volte...

però c'è da dire che la finale di coppa tedesca dello scorso anno (altra partita spettacolare) finì 5-2 per il dortmund (c'era kagawa invece di reus, gotze non giocò quella partita esattamente come stasera, nel bayern davanti giocò gomez e fece pietà)


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Maggio 2013)

2 finali perse di seguito???mmmm non credo...penso vincerà il bayern ma il modo in cui il borussia è arrivato fin qui mi ricorda il nostro del 2003 quindi non escludo nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un gol il bayern lo segna per forza... quindi il bvb deve bucare neuer almeno 2 volte...
> 
> però c'è da dire che la finale di coppa tedesca dello scorso anno (altra partita spettacolare) finì 5-2 per il dortmund (c'era kagawa invece di reus, gotze non giocò quella partita esattamente come stasera, nel bayern davanti giocò gomez e fece pietà)



i giocatori erano più o meno gli stessi, ma questo bayern ha qualcosa in più in positivo rispetto a quello dell'anno scorso, soprattuto dal punto di vista della solidità difensiva, poi una volta trovata questa sono migliorati anche davanti


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Certo che se il bayern non la vince manco stasera...


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Galliani e Shevchenko insieme allo stadio, nel pre partita.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo che se il bayern non la vince manco stasera...



Vincerà, come ho detto, 3-1.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma quando la rigiocheremo una finale?!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quando la rigiocheremo una finale?!



Tra molto molto molto tempo.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Boh credo che non saremo piu' su questa terra 

Ma che trashata stanno facendo? ahahh bruttissima


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

E pensare che 10 anni fa, giocavamo contro la Rube a pochi kilometri da questo stadio.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

gli stadi inglesi credo siano i piu' belli al mondo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma quanto pressano sti qua del Dortmund?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E pensare che 10 anni fa, giocavamo contro la Rube a pochi kilometri da questo stadio.



mamma mia che nostalgia...ma quando torneremo a sti livelli ?


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Corrono come cavalli


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Reus è il fenomeno della squadra, altro che Goetze imho.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mamma mia sto Dormund


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Neur ha salvato lo svantaggio.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

se c'era abbiati al posto di neuer erano gia' 2 a 0 per il borussia


----------



## Schism75 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma come corrono! Ma possibile che solo in italia non si fanno questo tipo di preparazioni?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma come corrono! Ma possibile che solo in italia non si fanno questo tipo di preparazioni?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se c'era abbiati al posto di neuer erano gia' 2 a 0 per il borussia



Sotto le gambe


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se c'era abbiati al posto di neuer erano gia' 2 a 0 per il borussia



anche con amelia.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma che pena sta facendo sto Bayern?? Perderanno ancora un'altra finale.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

mandzukic e' un bidone , mettesse gomez


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2013)

Quel klopp e' un genio , guarda guarda allegri tanto non c'è la farai mai .


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Gli stanno facendo una testa così (fino ad ora)


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

embarassing rizzoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma quanto pressano questi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma cosa ha preso???? 

Abbiati sarebbe stato fermo.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Maggio 2013)

Non é un caso che tutte e due le finaliste giochino con il 4-2-3-1. Spero venga ripreso in considerazione anche da noi il prossimo anno

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non é un caso che tutte e due le finaliste giochino con il 4-2-3-1. Spero venga ripreso in considerazione anche da noi il prossimo anno


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2013)

Quanto mi manca vedere il Milan a questi livelli! 
Riavere le emozioni da finale!


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

bel gomito di ribery in faccia a lewandosky.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Robben e le finali! Lol


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Robben


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

Robben se la fa sotto SEMPRE. Ha sulla coscienza la finale del mondiale contro la Spagna e un casino di altre partite decisive cannate in pieno.
Anche Niang avrebbe segnato.


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2013)

Re delle sciabolate


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

bravo il fratello del Boa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

lewa


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Sto Neur è Benji? Oltre ad essere fortissimo, ha la faccia che mi ricorda il cartone animato giapponese. Uscirà da li


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2013)

Cmq partita piacevolissima


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Pazzesco sto Robben


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

robben dio mio


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Robben ahahahahhaahhhah


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2013)

Parata di muso lol


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Avete stufato, ripetete sempre le stesse cose. Basta parlare di Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

sto robben a volte mi ricorda elsharaui, uno fa tutto col destro , l'altro tutto col sinistro, veloci entrambi, corrono e rientrano col tiro a giro.


----------



## gabuz (25 Maggio 2013)

Robben vuole avere sul gobbone un'altra finale


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

3 gol sbagliati, il solito Robben


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Comunque il Borussia che razza di preparazione fa?? Pressing per 45 minuti. Noi al massimo facciamo 20 e poi scoppiamo.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

c'e' pure de laurentiis


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2013)

Borussia ci devi credici...


----------



## Morghot (25 Maggio 2013)

Fossi tifoso del bayern robben lo vorrei vedere morto male.

edit: ora come minimo fa il gol decisivo


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

Robben da denuncia


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2013)

che fail Robben


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Riuscirà il Bayern a perdere un'altra finale?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Dicevo io che sto Liberi è un giocatoretto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

1-0 Bayern


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

stava ancora sbagliando robben


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2013)

mandzukic goal


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Bayern *non meritatamente* in vantaggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Buffo comunque, la finle di supercoppa europpea sarà tra Bayern e Chelsea la finale dell'anno scorso. Tra Guardiola e Mourinho.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buffo comunque, la finle di supercoppa europpea sarà tra Bayern e Chelsea la finale dell'anno scorso. Tra Guardiola e Mourinho.



....allenatori che vanno a raccogliere i frutti del lavoro altrui....


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2013)

Ricoreeee


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Rigore mo lo sbaglia di sicuro  se questo non era giallo ciao core


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Rigore per il Borussia.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Rigore grande come una casa


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

ma che gundokan???


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Gol di gundam


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

1-1


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

Che capra Dante


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

gooooolll


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Pareggio di Nicola Savino


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

mamma mia che freddezza sto gundogan.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

dante alighieri andava espulso


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2013)

Rigore grande quanto un grattacielo, segnato da Nicola Savino


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ottimo arbitraggio di Rizzoli


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pareggio di Nicola Savino



ahahaha


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

sto boateng e' un cesso come il fratello


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Madò


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

oddiooooooooooooooo suboootic


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2013)

Praticamente ha salvato un gol già fatto


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

subotic eroe nazionale. 

adesso la partita diventa veramente bella.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Partita splendida.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Questi del Bayern già si stanno adattando a Guardiola. Sempre per terra stanno


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

Eroe Subotic


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Mado che gollazzo che aveva fatto lewa


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Spettacolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

I due portieri migliori in campo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma sto liberi è sempre per terra.


----------



## Graxx (25 Maggio 2013)

cacchio ribery cn tutti i soldi che ha perchè non si fa una plastica facciale...mamma mia...cmq gran bella partita...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma sono tutti per terra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Bon il Borussia non ne ha piu :S


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

il bayern alla lunga e' superiore


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2013)

Ora il Borussia è calato moltissimo


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

mamma sto muller che forte


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Finita Robben questa non la fallisce


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Quelli del Dortmund erano scoppiati


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Finita


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

E' giusto così. La meritano.


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2013)

direi meritatissimo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Degnissima finale. Il Bayern alla fine ha meritato la vittoria.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2013)

niente, peccato. 

il bayern ha fatto di più per vincerla, alla fine credo sia giusto così.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2013)

La merita il Bayern ma soprattutto la merita Robben


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Adesso mi sa che con Guardiola si ride...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

finita complimenti al borussia comunque, il Bayern la stra meritata quest'anno


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Se la sono meritata


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso mi sa che con Guardiola si ride...


Già ma intanto si può portare due trofei in bacheca sfruttando il lavoro degli altri.


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2013)

un applauso anche a Rizzoli,bravissimo


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

Quinta Champions per il Bayern, tra un po' ci prendono.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Questo fa il triplete e lo cacciano


----------



## Marilson (25 Maggio 2013)

peccato


----------



## Ale (25 Maggio 2013)

soldi vs progetto... the winner is.... soldi. Finisce sempre cosi. Il bayern alza le coppe e gli altri programmano e vendono..prospettive? 0.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

Peccato speravo nel Borussia, comunque complimenti al Bayern!


----------



## Morghot (25 Maggio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Fossi tifoso del bayern robben lo vorrei vedere morto male.
> 
> edit: ora come minimo fa il gol decisivo


Come volevasi dimostrare, menasfiga che non sono altro 

No parole censurate.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quinta Champions per il Bayern, tra un po' ci prendono.



Galliani avrà tifato Borussia.

Già mi immagino " Peccato per il Borussia, ora il Bayern ha 5 champinos noi 7, sono molto vicini. Ma il real non è arrivato in finale, siamo ancora il clueb più titolato al mondo"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma vogliamo parlare del tifoso del Bayern,IN CURVA,che dopo il gol di Robben si è limitato ad applaudire?

Ma che tifosi sono?

Io al secondo gol di Inzaghi ad Atene ho fatto un casino pazzesco,questo vede che la sua squadra segna a due minuti dalla fine...ed applaude? Come una vecchietta ad un matrimonio? 0_0


----------



## Morghot (25 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare del tifoso del Bayern,IN CURVA,che dopo il gol di Robben si è limitato ad applaudire?
> 
> Ma che tifosi sono?
> 
> Io al secondo gol di Inzaghi ad Atene ho fatto un casino pazzesco,questo vede che la sua squadra segna a due minuti dalla fine...ed applaude? Come una vecchietta ad un matrimonio? 0_0


Vabbè magari era davvero iperemozionato/sotto shok oppure un infiltrato, non si spiega altrimenti.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare del tifoso del Bayern,IN CURVA,che dopo il gol di Robben si è limitato ad applaudire?
> 
> Ma che tifosi sono?
> 
> Io al secondo gol di Inzaghi ad Atene ho fatto un casino pazzesco,questo vede che la sua squadra segna a due minuti dalla fine...ed applaude? Come una vecchietta ad un matrimonio? 0_0



vabbè dai sarà stato un tifoso neutrale

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> un applauso anche a Rizzoli,bravissimo



già!! anche se sul rigore Dante andava espulso! era clamoroso


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> vabbè dai sarà stato un tifoso neutrale
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Ha fatto bene a non espellere Dante, avrebbe rovinato la partita.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene a non espellere Dante, avrebbe rovinato la partita.



si ma il giallo era nettissimo!! la partita la rovinava Dante non Rizzoli


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2013)

Meritata vittoria del Bayern, nel secondo tempo hanno sostanzialmente dominato. Il Borussia ha giocato una prima mezzora stellare ma è calato molto fisicamente, specchio della sua partita la prestazione di Reus che nel secondo tempo è sparito dal campo. 

Sono umanamente felice per la redenzione di Robben, nel primo tempo aveva cementato la sua fama di choker con quei due gol sbagliati ma direi che si è rifatto con gli interessi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene a non espellere Dante, avrebbe rovinato la partita.



da amante dello spettacolo sono d'accordo.
però il bayern l'ha ladrata, poche palle.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si ma il giallo era nettissimo!! la partita la rovinava Dante non Rizzoli



Secondo me Rizzoli ha usato solo il buon senso e per me un arbitro di tale livello deve averne.


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene a non espellere Dante, avrebbe rovinato la partita.



Ma esplusione sacrosanta


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

Ho intravisto il pelatone con la donna.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Rizzoli ha usato solo il buon senso e per me un arbitro di tale livello deve averne.



se fosse capitato al milan non ragioneresti così.
dai, su.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se fosse capitato al milan non ragioneresti così.
> dai, su.



.....probabile ma, in ogni caso, non credo che Rizzoli abbia agito per favorire il Bayern.


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare del tifoso del Bayern,IN CURVA,che dopo il gol di Robben si è limitato ad applaudire?
> 
> Ma che tifosi sono?
> 
> Io al secondo gol di Inzaghi ad Atene ho fatto un casino pazzesco,questo vede che la sua squadra segna a due minuti dalla fine...ed applaude? Come una vecchietta ad un matrimonio? 0_0


secondo me era solo teso visto che mancavano pochi minuti e avevano preso l'inkulata l'anno scorso


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma perchè non rimettono la premiazione sul campo... che palle...


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se fosse capitato al milan non ragioneresti così.
> dai, su.



concordo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Ma dove sono i coriandoli? Rotfl


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> da amante dello spettacolo sono d'accordo.
> però il bayern l'ha ladrata, poche palle.



esatto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> esatto.



....esperto di ladrate?


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

Hanno pure il presidente delinquente, mi ricorda qualcuno


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....esperto di ladrate?



-.-


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Hanno pure il presidente delinquente, mi ricorda qualcuno



....solo che loro vincono....


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Hanno pure il presidente delinquente, mi ricorda qualcuno


 
come il milan



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....solo che loro vincono....



a differenza del milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

Ce l'ha fatta Robben alla fine,per sua fortuna 
Bellissima finale e grandissimi complimenti anche al fantastico Borussia.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Adesso i tifosi juventini si consoleranno dicendo di essere stati eliminati dai vincitori. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brontolo ha scritto:


> come il milan
> 
> 
> 
> a differenza del milan


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Comunque il Bayern ha fatto 3 finale in 4 anni, ora parlatemi di ciclo con Guardiola, ma quante altre finali possono fare?


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Di sicuro l'anno prossimo saranno meno forti di quest'anno; cioe' me lo auguro.


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Di sicuro l'anno prossimo saranno meno forti di quest'anno; cioe' me lo auguro.



Non sarà un problema nostro


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Maggio 2013)

Champions meritata. Sono contento soprattutto per Robben, che se avesse perso questa finale, sarebbe stato un grande incompiuto, come lo sarebbe stato tutto il Bayern di questi ultimi anni. Secondo me è l'inizio di un ciclo, che porterà i bavaresi a sostituire il Barcellona sul trono di miglior club a livello mondiale.


----------



## Emanuele (25 Maggio 2013)

Incredibile il calcio: robben l'anno scorso ha fatto perdere la finale al bayern, oggi nel primo tempo si è mangiato di tutto per poi fare assist e gol della vittoria. 
Dispiace per il borussia, anche perchè difficlmente riavranno un'occasione nel prossimo futuro.


----------



## Brontolo (25 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Adesso i tifosi juventini si consoleranno dicendo di essere stati eliminati dai vincitori.



sì, però ai quarti...non 'sta gran soddisfazione


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Maggio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Incredibile il calcio: robben l'anno scorso ha fatto perdere la finale al bayern, oggi nel primo tempo si è mangiato di tutto per poi fare assist e gol della vittoria.
> Dispiace per il borussia, anche perchè difficlmente riavranno un'occasione nel prossimo futuro.


Mah vedremo, spero per loro di si. Se rimane Klopp, c'è sempre la probabilità che rimangano una grandissima squadra.


----------



## Emanuele (25 Maggio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah vedremo, spero per loro di si. Se rimane Klopp, c'è sempre la probabilità che rimangano una grandissima squadra.



Si chiaro, la permanenza di Klopp è importantissima, però dovrebbero riuscire a tenere anche i fuoriclasse della squadra per continuare a competere su questi livelli, e questo lo vedo più difficile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Maggio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Si chiaro, la permanenza di Klopp è importantissima, però dovrebbero riuscire a tenere anche i fuoriclasse della squadra per continuare a competere su questi livelli, e questo lo vedo più difficile.


Klopp è riuscito a crearseli i campioni, certo anche la permanenza di Lewandowski sarebbe importantissima per essere una squadra forte a livello europeo.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

cioe' heynckess in tutta la sua carriera ha partecipato 3 volte alla cl.
Una vinta col real, una persa l'anno scorso e oggi ha vinto. 3 finali su 3, grandissimo


----------



## pennyhill (25 Maggio 2013)

Contentissimo per Robben.


----------



## danyaj87 (26 Maggio 2013)

Complimenti anche alla cinquina italiana. Ottima direzione, pallonata a parte


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2013)

Partita MERAVIGLIOSA, che ti riconcilia con il calcio!
Alla fine ha vinto la squadra più forte, ha perso la squadra con il miglior gioco. 
Ma se Monaco stanotte ride, Dortmund non deve piangere.

Eh sì, cominciamo dalla squadra perdente, la favola d'europa. Hanno perso una grande occasione, che forse non potrebbe ritornare, ma sono stato uno splendido spot per il calcio tedesco ed europeo. Heynckes ha chiuso un ciclo, il futuro sarà senz'altro di Klopp, forse non qui, ma altrove, il suo modo di insegnare calcio non può essere ignorato. Il BVB ha vissuto emozioni fortissime, negli ultimi due anni ha negato tutti i trofei al più forte Bayern e quest'anno il Bayern se li è ripresi tutti. Nonostante questo il Borussia esce a testa altissima, dopo aver umiliato Mourinho e tutti i soldi spesi dal Real in questi anni, senza mai raggiungere una finale. Stasera hanno dominato per quasi un tempo contro l'undici meglio assortito d'Europa, poi sono crollati per la stanchezza. 
Probabilmente a quest'ora le lacrime più amare stanno scendendo in Polonia: i top 4 del Borussia, stasera tutti titolarissimi, dopo aver fallito l'anno scorso il passaggio del primo turno nell'europeo casalingo, rinunciano anche al sogno di diventare campioni d'Europa con il proprio club.

Baviera. Cosa starà provando ora un tifoso del Bayern? Mi immagino un tifoso della mia età (26) abbastanza grande per aver visto perdere una coppa già vinta nei minuti di recupero, nel modo più drammatico possibile (1999 con lo United), perderne un'altra contro una squadra che non la alzava da 50 anni (l'Inter nel 2010), un tifoso che lo scorso anno ha provato l'amarezza di perdere 3 titoli su 3 a pochi passi dal traguardo, tra cui ancora la Champions, con la finale giocata in casa. No, perdere anche questa sarebbe stato troppo, soprattutto sarebbe stata l'ennesima beffa dopo aver vinto il campionato più dominato nella storia della Bundesliga, dopo aver eliminato il BVB nella Coppa di Germania e dopo averlo sconfitto anche in Supercoppa, dopo aver rifilato 7 pere in semifinale al Barcellona, non una squadra qualunque. 
E poi c'è lui, Arjen Robben, lui che alle delusioni recenti sopracitate deve aggiungere anche il mondiale perso in Sudafrica con la sua Olanda. Oggi è stato decisivo all'89': il calcio è strano, il calcio è bello.
Non me ne voglia Robben, ma il pallone d'oro per me non può non essere di *Neuer*. Le prodezze viste stasera nel primo tempo sono l'epilogo di una stagione che lo ha visto essere il portiere meno sconfitto e meno violato d'Europa; tra quarti, semifinali e finale, in 450 minuti si è inchinato solo a Gundogan stasera su calcio di rigore. 

Heynckes se ne va con la coppa. Completerà verosimilmente il triplete la settimana prossima con la finale di Coppa di Germania. E adesso tocca a Guardiola, lui è stato chiamato per far meglio. Si può fare meglio di così? Sì, per esempio il prossimo anno può giocare e vincere ben 6 trofei. Ma come gli è già capitato a Barcellona, dovrà fare di nuovo i conti con la maledizione di Sacchi: dal 1990 nessuna squadra è mai riuscita ad alzare la coppa dalle grandi orecchie per due volte di fila. Per Pep, il rischio di fare figuracce è elevatissimo. In bocca al lupo.

In conclusione, dico grazie ai 22 giocatori in campo stasera e ai 2 allenatori per lo spettacolo che ci è stato mostrato.
Complimenti al Bayern, al Dortmund e al calcio tedesco.
Roten 1896.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2013)

P.S. un piccolo appunto perché ho visto che è stato citato, a sproposito come al solito, Allegri... nonostante i complimenti a Klopp, devo dire che lui è stato il primo a confessare che il Borussia alla fine ha pagato la stanchezza... e allora perché ha fatto 1 solo cambio, al 90', quando ormai era tardi?? quando Max non fa cambi lo si puntualizza subito, ma come vedete tutti sbagliano


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2013)

tutti sbagliano ma dopo aver visto questa partita sei sicuro che puoi dire che klopp e allegri hanno la tessa idea di calcio?? a me sembra che allegri non abbia proprio un idea di calcio, klopp invece da questo punto di vista mi sembra un maestro scoprendo anche giocatori che fino a poco tempo fa nessuno conoceva tipo gundogan gotze lewa blaczicoski piszcek lanciandoli nel calcio che conta valorizzzandoli e rendendoli dei fenomeni


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2013)

Ottima dissertazione [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] condivido tutto.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> P.S. un piccolo appunto perché ho visto che è stato citato, a sproposito come al solito, Allegri... nonostante i complimenti a Klopp, devo dire che lui è stato il primo a confessare che il Borussia alla fine ha pagato la stanchezza... e allora perché ha fatto 1 solo cambio, al 90', quando ormai era tardi?? quando Max non fa cambi lo si puntualizza subito, ma come vedete tutti sbagliano



Io avrei messo Kehl quando era chiaro che Bender era in riserva, e probabilmente Sahin l'avrei inserito prima al posto di uno dei due esterni alti (per tenere di più palla, quando la squadra faticava a farlo), avanzando Gündogan. Per il resto sull'uso delle alternative rimprovero poco a Klopp, ha 12-13 giocatori che possono giocare partite del genere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2013)

Penny in modalità elicotteri


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tutti sbagliano ma dopo aver visto questa partita sei sicuro che puoi dire che klopp e allegri hanno la tessa idea di calcio?? a me sembra che allegri non abbia proprio un idea di calcio, klopp invece da questo punto di vista mi sembra un maestro scoprendo anche giocatori che fino a poco tempo fa nessuno conoceva tipo gundogan gotze lewa blaczicoski piszcek lanciandoli nel calcio che conta valorizzzandoli e rendendoli dei fenomeni



ho parlato solo ed esclusivamente dei cambi, come sempre non si legge quello che scrivo o si fa finta di non leggerlo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2013)

dopo averla sfiorata ripetutamente negli ultimi anni,sono davvero contento che il bayern sia riuscito a portare finalmente a casa la coppa.Se la meritano,soprattutto per quanto di buono han fatto vedere in europa negli ultimi anni


----------



## hiei87 (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifavo Borussia, ma sono contento per Robben, giocatore che ho sempre ammirato. Avesse perso anche questa, sarebbe passato alla storia come una barzelletta, un giocatore sempre dannoso, a volte sfiorando il ridicolo, nelle partite decisive. A questo punto non sarebbe affatto un'ingiustizia se vincesse il pallone d'oro...


----------



## rossovero (26 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Rizzoli ha usato solo il buon senso e per me un arbitro di tale livello deve averne.



Giusto. Dante non era da ammonire la prima volta, per ostruzione, quindi non andava espulso sul rigore, nel quale l´intervento era per me da ammonizione. Nella prima occasione Rizzoli lo ha ammonito per non aver ammonito Ribery su Lewa. Lí c´é stato un errore dell´arbitro. Per il resto ha arbitrato bene e nessuno ha rubato nulla.


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2013)

Molto pesante l'assenza di Goetze per il Borussia. Secondo tempo dominato dal Bayern che al momento è davvero superiore a tutte le altre in Europa


----------



## robs91 (26 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> soldi vs progetto... the winner is.... soldi. Finisce sempre cosi. Il bayern alza le coppe e gli altri programmano e vendono..prospettive? 0.



Il Borussia ha vinto due scudetti negli ultimi tre anni e quest'anno sono arrivati in finale di Champions.Quindi direi che qualcosa hanno ottenuto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il Borussia ha vinto due scudetti negli ultimi tre anni e quest'anno sono arrivati in finale di Champions.Quindi direi che qualcosa hanno ottenuto.



infatti , come se il borussia non avesse vinto niente . Dal fallimento a vincere due scudetti di fila , disputare una finale di champions e si il progetto non paga . Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta pure i soldi del bayern sono frutto del progetto , di certo non hanno lo sceicco o qualche mafioso russo come presidente


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2013)

La partita è stata interpretata tatticamente alla perfezione da entrambe le parti e sicuramente il fatto che le squadre giocassero nello stesso campionato stavolta ha reso tutto più interessante perché gli allenatori conoscevano i punti deboli degli avversari e li hanno sfruttati senza tanti complimenti e senza paura di perdere la faccia. Il Borussia è partito a mille sapendo che il Bayern aveva di più da perdere, i gialloneri si trovavano a memoria e hanno fatto scambi veloci da far girare la testa ai rivali. Pazzesco vedere certi campanili da una parte all'altra del campo che quando li fanno in italia sai già che è palla persa e invece qui si trasformavano in passaggi perfetti sui piedi del compagno 

Heynckes ha avuto il merito di trovare il jolly in Robben... il Bayern ha giocato nel primo tempo prevalentemente di rimessa e sulle palle perse dal Dortmund, cercando sempre il movimento di Robben da destra verso il centro (e ignorando invece Ribery), sul filo del fuorigioco. Il BVB non è mai riuscito a trovare le contromisure giuste agli inserimenti dell'olandese, il quale però ha la pecca di giocare con un piede solo e a più riprese ha graziato Weidenfeller, ma nel secondo tempo il man of the match è stato lui. 
Quindi scommessa vinta per Heynckes, ma... c'è un ma... sto ripensando al quarto di finale di andata contro la giuve, quando Kroos si infortunò dopo pochi minuti e Robben entrò al suo posto... fino a quella partita Robben non era mai stato una prima scelta per il suo mister, che gli preferiva appunto il giovane tedesco e faceva giocare Muller sulla destra. Se Kroos non si fosse fatto male, chissà chi avrebbe alzato la coppa stasera


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il Borussia ha vinto due scudetti negli ultimi tre anni e quest'anno sono arrivati in finale di Champions.Quindi direi che qualcosa hanno ottenuto.



peccato che adesso debbano vendere i migliori e per altri 20 anni non combineranno nulla. Ne vale proprio la pena eh


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2013)

Delle finali tutte della stessa nazione è stata molto probabilmente la migliore.
Complimenti al Bayern (che avrebbe meritato di vincere più l'anno scorso di quest'anno), ma tanto tanto onore a questo Borussia, forse troppo inesperto ma che gioca un calcio fantastico. Purtroppo avrebbero dovuto chiudere la partita nel primo tempo e nel secondo Klopp avrebbe dovuto fare qualche cambio prima del gol di Cerci.


----------



## Brontolo (26 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Delle finali tutte della stessa nazione è stata molto probabilmente la migliore.
> Complimenti al Bayern (che avrebbe meritato di vincere più l'anno scorso di quest'anno), ma tanto tanto onore a questo Borussia, forse troppo inesperto ma che gioca un calcio fantastico. Purtroppo avrebbero dovuto chiudere la partita nel primo tempo e nel secondo Klopp avrebbe dovuto fare qualche cambio prima del gol di *Cerci*.



cerci?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> peccato che adesso debbano vendere i migliori e per altri 20 anni non combineranno nulla. Ne vale proprio la pena eh



non è mica vero...ne hanno venduto uno, non penso che ne venderanno due, e di sicuro si rafforzeranno.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Maggio 2013)

Grande Borussia, squadra fantastica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2013)

e sono a 5...questi con Guardiola possono superarci


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2013)

Avrei voluto tanto vedere il borussia con goetze in campo... peccato


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e sono a 5...questi con Guardiola possono superarci



Si, ma hanno già fatto 3 finali in 4 anni. Quanto dura il loro ciclo? Altri 57867987 anni?


----------



## pennyhill (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si, ma hanno già fatto 3 finali in 4 anni. Quanto dura il loro ciclo? Altri 57867987 anni?



Stanno già lavorando per il _futuro_.

Neuer 1986
Boateng 1988
Alaba 1992
Badstuber 1989
Luiz Gustavo 1987
Emre Can 1994
Javi Martinez 1988
Kirchhoff 1990
Kroos 1990
Muller 1989
Gotze 1992
Shaqiri 1991
Mandzukic 1986

Sono 13 giocatori sotto i 28 anni, e immagino ne prenderanno anche altri.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Stanno già lavorando per il _futuro_.
> 
> Neuer 1986
> Boateng 1988
> ...


Si ok ma le motivazioni?
Persino il Barca dopo l'ultimo trionfo, in Cl sembrava non avere più quella fame e rabbia che avevano all'inizio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ok ma le motivazioni?
> Persino il Barca dopo l'ultimo trionfo, in Cl sembrava non avere più quella fame e rabbia che avevano all'inizio.


Al Barça le motivazioni son venute meno dopo cinque anni. Il Bayern ha appena iniziato.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2013)

Il Bayern può anche vincerne 10 di fila che mi sta bene, basta che non le vinca la Juve, noi non abbiamo speranze


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al Barça le motivazioni son venute meno dopo cinque anni. Il Bayern ha appena iniziato.



infatti...il ciclo Bayern è appena iniziato


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al Barça le motivazioni son venute meno dopo cinque anni. Il Bayern ha appena iniziato.



E la finale del 2010? e quella dell'anno scorso? Il ciclo Bayern non è iniziato ieri eh. Cioe parliamo di 3 finali in 4 anni, ok che sono giovani ok tutto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E la finale del 2010? e quella dell'anno scorso? Il ciclo Bayern non è iniziato ieri eh. Cioe parliamo di 3 finali in 4 anni, ok che sono giovani ok tutto...



Finchè arrivi in finale ma non vinci una mazza,non si può parlare di ciclo.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finchè arrivi in finale ma non vinci una mazza,non si può parlare di ciclo.



??? Il Barca con Guardiola ha fatto 2 vittorie e basta. 5 semifinali hanno passato il turno 2 volte. Però tutti hanno parlato di Ciclo barca che è durato dal 2008 al 2012 o sbaglio??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E la finale del 2010? e quella dell'anno scorso? Il ciclo Bayern non è iniziato ieri eh. Cioe parliamo di 3 finali in 4 anni, ok che sono giovani ok tutto...


Non c'entra. Stiamo parlando di fame o no? E la fame ce l'hai sempre dopo aver perso una finale, anzi, ne hai anche di più. Inoltre il Bayern del 2010 era un Bayern diverso da questo.


----------

